# Monitoring your progress when learning 1-look-PLL



## JL58 (Mar 5, 2010)

A few people asked me provide the same tool for PLLs that I did for OLLs. So here it is: an excel tool to monitor your progress in learning PLLs.

It basically lists all the 22 PLL cases, allows you to:
-	rename each PLL case
-	enter your favorite algorithm for each case (those are just the ones I use)
-	flag each algorithm as learnt

From that it computes various stats (like the average PLL turns, the average number of looks, etc.) and yes, these stats take in account the probability of occurrence where relevant. The tool also provides the same elegant  color coding that I used for the OLL tool to better differentiate the learned cases from the others.

It assumes that you already know 2 PLLs: Ua and Aa, whithout which you can’t really go anywhere. From this it suggests an alternate sequence of PLL’s for the one you don’t know yet.

For those who like to tinker with excel the password is "pll"

Let me give credit to the various sources I used for algs and graphics. I can’t remember who the authors are but their contribution was greatly instrumental in making this feasible.

Tell me what you think.

View attachment PLL.zip

I am also thinking of providing a 2-side/1-look PLL recognition guide. I found that a decision-tree approach is way too slow and I would be better off learning how to recognize each case independently (21*4 = 84). Any interest?


----------



## josmil1 (Mar 5, 2010)

That would be interesting. There was a topic made on how many different angles a PLL can be done by each person. It would be very interesting. Although I think the optimization and recognition would take a small hit.


----------



## powershotman (Mar 5, 2010)

[typo]
there are only 21 Plls


----------



## JL58 (Mar 5, 2010)

There's really 2 different problems: 
- the recognition from any angle (that is not too difficult and helps a lot for perms like G's)
- the execution from any angle that saves you the double AUF (and that's much more difficult)
I suggest only to provide a help for the first problem. If I remember the topic was about the second one.


----------



## JL58 (Mar 5, 2010)

powershotman said:


> [typo]
> there are only 21 Plls



There are 22 PLL cases, including the solved case which has to be considered for stat purposes and that still requires 1 look for AUF. I agree that only 21 cases need an alg.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 5, 2010)

powershotman said:


> [typo]
> there are only 21 Plls


What about a PLL skip? Surely that counts.


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 5, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> powershotman said:
> 
> 
> > [typo]
> ...



is that not the 22nd case (solved state?)


----------



## JL58 (Mar 5, 2010)

I think this is what Musli4brekkies meant.


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 5, 2010)

JL58 said:


> I am also thinking of providing a 2-side/1-look PLL recognition guide. I found that a decision-tree approach is way too slow and I would be better off learning how to recognize each case independently (21*4 = 84). Any interest?



Yes definitely. I'm currently recognising PLLs using 3-sides (to avoid AUF for recognition). It would be interesting to how much more is involved by cutting it down to two.


----------



## powershotman (Mar 8, 2010)

oh,sorry
my mistake..


----------



## infringement153 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

